# i didnt hear the first gobble this morning



## Guest (Apr 28, 2006)

But I made due. This is my biggest yet, and now Im limited out for this spring. I called him in on public land. It was a great season for me adn I learned SO much. I am already excited about next season. Looks like its fishin time now!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

You guys out killing all the turkeys soon there wont be any left. You should practice catch and release.  Just kidding man, awsome job. I would love to try turkey hunting sometime but its hard to give up fishing time for hunting, especially in the spring! How do they taste compared to one bought from the store? Some people have told me they are better and others say they are not very good.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2006)

Twistertail, 

well In a way I am going to start practicing catch and release hunting. I just got a new digital and am going to start doing some photographing. I think they taste much better then domestic turkey if they are cooked right. Put some bar-b-q sauce on them flop them on a grill and they are great. Is there many turkey around your area?


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Not many. I have heard a few at Deer Creek but I really dont think there are many at all. I see a lot of them over at Ohio Power and if I ever give it a try thats the first place I'd go, almost ran them over on the road before over there. The problem I would think with any public land in the spring though would be sharing the woods with mushroom hunters. I know I have been in the woods at Tar Hollow and Ohio Power and gotten kinda close to turkey hunters and I'm sure pissed them off but when they are in full camo hunkered down and I'm looking at the ground for shrooms it happens. I have seen lots of them up in Michigan also. Was walking through the woods to a river once for some steelhead action and it was about 2:00am and walked through about 12 or 15 of them. They exploded all around me and made me about crap myself. You ever try one in the smoker? I have been doing that with ones from the store and they turn out great!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2006)

I never have smoked one, but I do want to try it sometime.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

shoot it in a place that wont kill it. yet wont let it get away. walk up to it take pics and release it back in to the wild where it can hop around on it one leg.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I have not smoked a whole bird yet, just the breast. I smoke it for about 2 hours and then wrap it in foil and put a few pats of butter in with it and wrap it up tight and finish it up on the grill, its AWSOME!


----------

